# Missing watchman goby



## Alexisann7 (Sep 18, 2009)

So I've recently started up my reef tank & my my one & only fish at the moment has came up missing. Being that watchman gobies r notorious jumpers I thouroughly check my overflow & filter system.. & no sign of him. There is no way for him to jump out so I'm left thinking my hammer coral ate him. Has this ever happened to anyone else? I've never had trouble w/ a hammer b4! But there is like no other possibility??


----------



## bary trotter (Jul 14, 2009)

did in gravel move decorations around a picture wuold help


----------



## Alexisann7 (Sep 18, 2009)

E erything is in the exact position that it started.. The only difference since the goby dissapeared is the hammer coral


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

they sometimes disappear. my has done that before. he is actually missing with the same type of situation ur in now. they dig sometimes also just wait it out. did you add a new anything


----------



## Alexisann7 (Sep 18, 2009)

The only new addition since his dissapearance is the hammer coral.. Missing Mr. Goberson!


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

They love to dig! Look under LR or decorations if you need to find him, but best just to leave him alone and let him re-appear on his own. I had a shelf type setup with my rock being about 1/2" from the sand bed for my large rock, so my goby took to that cave type dwelling and never dug until the pistol dug out both of them a huge burrow and now constantly re-arranges my sand for me lol


----------

